# Glomma bei Sorumsand / Bingsfossen



## fraibeuter (22. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,
hier nun mein erfahrungsbericht nachdem wir 4.wochen durch schweden/norwegen getingelt sind!
Glomma bzw. rouma bei sorumsand: 
nachdem wir uns erfolgsverwöhnt aus schweden in richtung norwegen machten (jeder 2.te wurf ein hecht "östra-västrasilen) wußten wir noch nicht genau was uns an diesem riesen fluß noch alles erwarten würde! die Glomma wurde im letzten jahrhundert bis ca 60èr jahre zum holzflössen gebraucht (ca.1.00.000 stämme das jahr wovon ca.100.00 pro jahr dort versanken) auch einige flösserinseln sind noch erhalten! da wir aber ja "naiv" sind wurde erstmal auf grund geangelt, naja mit mäßigem erfolg ein hänger nach dem anderen also eine reine materrialschlacht.
also wieder ab auf`s boot und spinnfischen, wieder das gleiche zwar ein paar kleinere hechte aber sonst ein hänger nach dem anderen!
also entschlossen wir zur staustufe "bingsfossen" zu fahren wo  einige forellen und äschen auf uns warteten! die forellen von ca. 20 bis 42cm gingen allesamt auf mittelgroße spinner meist in den ruhigeren zonen hinter felsvorsprüngen.
die äschen überlisteten wir mit der posenmontage wobei einfach ein wurm aufgezogen wurde und dann mit der strömung treiben gelassen!
da uns das dann letztendlich auch wieder zu langweilig wurde also ab ins boot und rein ins flüßchen rouma. spinnrute raus mit kleinen woblern / mittelgroßen spinner / gummifisch bestückt und ab ging es! das war feeling wie in schweden 1-2 würfe und die rute bog sich! wir erwischten hechte, barsche, zander sogar rapfen und forellen bissen dort. einfach unglaublich! nach einem gespräch mit unserem gastgeber "steinar" der uns erzählte wie, wo, was geangelt wird blieben uns die münder offen stehen! geangelt wird mit köderfischen von rund 45cm und gefangen (im frühjahr von hamburger kollegen eines angelreisenanbieters) hecht von 1,27m und 42pfd. dat können wir auch zack köfis ran und nachtangeln, und was soll ich sagen tatsächlich "ZANDER" 97cm und 14pfd auch einige kleinere folgten 89cm, 84cm,76cm,73cm. ebenso hechte von 80-90cm!
das nenn ich mal erfolgreich fischen, also wenn mich einer fragt ob sein köfi zu groß ist tja was soll ich da JETZT antworten "zu groß gibs nicht dat wird alles gefressen"

ich könnte hier nun stundenlang noch sonstige sachen beschreiben gute bzw. schlechte aber irgendwann is ma gut ne!  anbei einige bilder (sind noch nicht alle digitalisiert)
mfg fraibeuter


----------



## fraibeuter (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand / Bingsfossen*

so, hier nun noch ein paar bilder von unseren fängen in norwegen:vik:

fraibeuter


----------

